# Precision Rotary Tool



## Graybeard (Apr 1, 2016)

www.leevalley.com/EN/wood/page.aspx?p=74250

Let's see, it's April 1. Lee Valley does one every year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2016)

HILARIOUS!!! 

I love a company with a sense of humor.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------

